# It's a long shot but....



## AnneW (3 May 2018)

At the end of the month we're setting off to try to tackle LEJOG. 

I'm over 50, under tall and I'm doing it on an e-bike. A Raleigh Motus. Is there anyone on here who has a similar bike who would be willing to loan/hire me a Bosch battery for a week or two?

I'm happy to pay for the privilege and to collect it, and to provide any kind of ID and assurances that I can.

Like I say, a long shot but if you don't ask.....


----------

